# Yard Search begins...



## HufflyPuffly (15 September 2015)

So my current yard, where I bought my first horse 10 years ago and have never left, is being built on . Devastated is not the word!
So we have to look to move, I've had a quick nosy locally and put my name on a yard or two, but to be honest none really are that great...

I live in Whitefield, work in Chester, so am beginning to think to look for a yard in between and maybe look to move closer to work (the hesitation here is that the company is up for sale so long term I'm not entirely sure what will happen). I've been recommened to look towards Warrington, Croft as there are some fabulous yards apparently but I don't even know where to start. 

Can anyone recommend a yard, might have to need assisted DIY/ Part livery depending on distance, currently we are DIY. Must haves are; spacious, well built stables, small herd turnout all year preferably 24/7 summer and day turnout in winter, arena that is floodlit.

I fear that I'm not going to have an easy task  especially as I really value proper turnout. We have a youngster, a veteran and a bonkers 12 year old, so all three need good turnout. Don't agree with individual turnout or closing the fields in winter, Topaz in particular just won't cope with either of them.

So if anyone can help please let me know.

x x


----------



## madlady (15 September 2015)

I'm not massively familiar with your area but the ones that spring immediately to mind are:

New Hill Farm Stud - they are at Worsley (just off the east lancs) from what I've seen of it it's a lovely yard and Mark is very knowledgeable.  I'm not sure if they do assisted though.

Croft End (Daisy Nook so might be a bit far out for you) but I know they do assisted and full livery.  It's a riding school and teaching establishment so very well run and Pat really knows her stuff.  Not sure on what turnout they have there though and I would imagine that its on the pricey side.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 September 2015)

Thank you for the reply, funny you've suggested Mark Fittens yard, I learnt to ride at his sisters riding school . Will have a look, as I didn't know he did livery.
I think Croft End might be a bit far as it's the 'wrong' side of the M60 for me really.

Maybe should have also added, that in an ideal dream world, we would find another small yard (ours is only 12 stables) but appreicate that to have nice facilities then we might have to look at the bigger yards.

x x


----------



## Sunshine (15 September 2015)

Hi Alex,

There's Bold Heath, Cockshot, Adrian Marsh's, several on Mustard Lane in Croft/Culcheth and a few other larger yards. Think the 365 turnout is going to be your biggest problem as down on the flat lands near Warrington there isn't the same drainage as up on the hills until you get out towards Delamere. There is a good dressage based yard out there but I think they prefer full liveries although they have lot of good trainers doing clinics there.
..


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 September 2015)

Thanks, I fear you may be right about the turnout... Mum's away till the weekend so when she's back I need to talk to her about what she wants to do, ideally we would move together but I need to know how far she is willing to travel for a yard. My two would be ok on more reduced turnout but Topaz would go off her trolly .

That is my other issue, as I love my trainer and would never want to change as she just 'gets' us, so also wouldn't want to be on a yard that didn't let outside instructors on. Also I cannot afford or want full livery, I love looking after them myself.

Ahhhh I hate change and might just chain myself to the stables , will tell mum she will have to buy us our own yard 

Thanks again xx


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 September 2015)

AlexHyde said:



			I've been recommened to look towards Warrington, Croft as there are some fabulous yards apparently but I don't even know where to start.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know who told you that but I couldn't disagree more !   Sorry.

I am pretty sure New Hill Farm do not do winter turn out - they don't have a huge amount of land and its so built up now around it that hacking will be non existent.  I do agree though, Mark is a very nice and knowledgeable man.

I think for better yards you need to be looking further into Cheshire - east and south.  Quite a few around the Chester area.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 September 2015)

Fair enough, I don't really know the area apart from going to the competition venues.
I'm happy to look towards Chester but not sure my mum will want to travel that far...

Thanks for your input, the hunt continues!

x x


----------



## joolie (15 September 2015)

AlexHyde said:



			Fair enough, I don't really know the area apart from going to the competition venues.
I'm happy to look towards Chester but not sure my mum will want to travel that far...

Thanks for your input, the hunt continues!

x x
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked on Cheshire Horse? Livery directory and forum on there. I'm North Shrops but work in Chester, keep my mare by home though. Plenty around Tarporley/Delamere but I assume too far the wrong way x


----------



## EnduroRider (16 September 2015)

I am at Daresbury Equestrian Centre. Full livery only but heaps of turnout and grass all year round. Something I have not found anywhere else locally...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 September 2015)

joolie said:



			Have you looked on Cheshire Horse? Livery directory and forum on there. I'm North Shrops but work in Chester, keep my mare by home though. Plenty around Tarporley/Delamere but I assume too far the wrong way x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, not looked in Cheshire Horse yet! I'd probably be ok with going that far, I just need to talk with mum about what she wants to do...



EnduroRider said:



			I am at Daresbury Equestrian Centre. Full livery only but heaps of turnout and grass all year round. Something I have not found anywhere else locally...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I could afford full livery for two of the beasties, and I like the looking after part. However will have a nosy as I may have to make some substantial changes so need to keep an open mind!

Thanks again x x


----------

